# 16" Laufrad mit Nabenschaltung



## jrole (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meiner Tochter eventuell ein 16" Straßenfahrrad zum "Moutainbike" umbauen. D.h. Stollenreifen, andere Pedale und Griffe und fertig ist das MTB ;-) (Wenn sie in einem Jahr groß genug ist für ein 20", dann gibt es auch ein Fahrrad, daß als MTB auf die Welt gekommen ist).

Da sie schon sehr gut fährt, würde ich ihr auch gerne eine Nabenschaltung spendieren. Ich habe aber noch keine Laufräder mit 16" und Nabenschaltung gefunden. Hat da jemand Erfahrung, wo man sowas herkriegt oder aus welchen Teilen (Hersteller + Typ; vor allem: welche Nabe, welche Speichen?) man sich das bauen kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

Markus


----------



## Kona1972 (22. Juni 2009)

Hi,
hab auch schon darüber nachgedacht, das Puky von meinem Kleinen mit Schaltung nachzurüsten.
Diese Nabe in 20 Loch Ausführung sollte passen, hat leider glaube ich nur 3 Gänge, aber der Preis ist interessant:

http://www.radel-max.de/Fahrradteile/HR-Naben-Schaltungsteile/Getriebenaben/VELOSTEEL-SHIMANO/VELOSTEEL-ehem-Favorit-Getriebenabe-mit-Ruecktrittbremse-c12798-2768-514-1-0-0-00-0.html#

brauchst evtl. ne andere Speichenlänge.

Gruß Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (25. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin,

die verlinkte Nabe hat weder Getriebe noch Gänge, sondern ist lediglich eine Rücktrittnabe.

Für Kinder kommen eigentlich nur Dreigangnaben in Frage, die besonders leicht zu schalten sind: Das sind entweder SRAM I3 oder eine Dreigang von Shimano.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Kona1972 (27. Juni 2009)

hmm......

in der Beschreibung steht dummerweise Getriebenabe. Also fällt die Sache wohl flach.


----------

